# Non-mechanical release aid



## LancerD (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all

So I bought a compound recently, only having shot recurves and stick bows previously. Shopping around for a release aid to go with it I was struck by how much they cost, particularly the types I was interested in (I don't like calipers or wrist straps). Given that, I decided to have a go at making one. 









This particular release aid is designed to hood into the D-loop. It is released by squeezing the middle and ring fingers to rotate it back and allow the D-loop to slide off the hook. I've tried a few tentative shots in the backyard at a partial draw to test the principle, but haven't taken it to the range and fired at full draw yet. Does anyone have any experience using a similar release aid, or have any thoughts or comments on whether it is likely to work and what limitations it may have compared to a mechanical release? 

Cheers,
Lancer


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

looks like it might be awful hard on the loop


----------



## LancerD (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes I wondered about that. At least the loop is easy to replace compared to the bowstring. It's filed, sanded and polished to make it as smooth as possible and I did test it about a hundred times on a piece of paracord without the bow and had no signs of wear, but I will definitely keep an eye on loop wear with it.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

They make plasti dip which is the rubber that they dip the handles of wrenchs with maybe dip the tip with that wouldnt cause as much wear.

not sure how durible or how consistent it would be but its an idea probably stupid though


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

not only will it not last but it won't be slippery enough one of the purposes of that stuff is to provide a slip free grip on tools


neck shot said:


> They make plasti dip which is the rubber that they dip the handles of wrenchs with maybe dip the tip with that wouldnt cause as much wear.
> 
> not sure how durible or how consistent it would be but its an idea probably stupid though


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel like it would induce torque.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

BowBaker1640 said:


> not only will it not last but it won't be slippery enough one of the purposes of that stuff is to provide a slip free grip on tools


ya kinda forgot that was the idea for the dip disregard my statement


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I shot similar releases way back when. Looks to me that you have too much "hook"
I'll dig out some old equipment and post photos


----------



## sky hunter (Jan 31, 2015)

whalens hooker works on same principal, but idk about that hook it looks like it will destroy a dloop


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

one night a guy brought a few similar releases by the club for everyone to see. Most were sections of broomstick with a bent over nail. One was very much like yours except from a very nice piece of wood and had brass trim. All of them looked very well used.

It was what they had back in the day and they worked pretty well. Certainly better than fingers.


----------



## LancerD (Mar 4, 2015)

CarbonTerry said:


> I shot similar releases way back when. Looks to me that you have too much "hook"
> I'll dig out some old equipment and post photos


Thanks, that would be helpful. The amount of hook is intentional as I want to be confident it won't come off the loop accidentally until I get a good feel for it. It currently releases at about 30 degrees tilt, but I will eventually tune it down to a greater level of sensitivity. May I ask why you stopped shooting the older style releases?



sky hunter said:


> whalens hooker works on same principal, but idk about that hook it looks like it will destroy a dloop


Interesting, thanks. I like that the hook angle appears to be adjustable on them. The hook looks pointier that it is in the photo. The end is about the same diameter as the D-loop material itself.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I like it. I have hit my self in the mouth a few times before with the hinge releases and like the hook idea. I just bought a Whalens Hooker and love it. Often i use what I have to solve a problem, when I don't want to wait on the solution via mail.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Polish the hook. start with 200 grit and work down to at least 600 grit. As you shoot you can bend the hook to make the release fire harder or easier.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

A guy had one that used a thin leather strap loop with a piece of a match stick (or toothpick) on the loop end. The wood provided a "grip" area for him to hold the leather down against the release with his thumb.


----------



## Cameronm35 (Sep 10, 2014)

sixstringer4528 said:


> I feel like it would induce torque.


This is what I instantly thought upon seeing it.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a few from my collection.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

CarbonTerry said:


> Here's a few from my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2180816


Those are cool!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

CarbonTerry said:


> Here's a few from my collection.
> 
> View attachment 2180816


Impressive collection!

Those with the small "loops" - are they for use with a string not equipped with a D-Loop? Loop them around the bowstring, hook to the "pin", draw, and when rotated-enough the loops slips off the pin and the bow "fires", correct?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jonw (Jun 25, 2009)

BluMeanie said:


> Impressive collection!
> 
> Those with the small "loops" - are they for use with a string not equipped with a D-Loop? Loop them around the bowstring, hook to the "pin", draw, and when rotated-enough the loops slips off the pin and the bow "fires", correct?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Back when these were used the D loop hadn't been used yet, you used either a brass nock or tied nock. The rope release gave a little better release from the string


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

BluMeanie...

Correct


----------



## avcase (Nov 22, 2009)

That's a neat collection of old releases pictured above. I've made and used several for Flight Archery. Non-mechanical releases are the only type allowed for shooting recurve flight bows. I prefer the hook & loop, but have made flippers (similar to the old Black Widow strap tab) and hook types that let go with a slight rotation of the wrist. It doesn't take much of a hook. I fine tune the shape of the hook with a file, sandpaper, and polish and with a little practice, the release becomes so natural that I don't even think about it.

Alan


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I also have a couple of the old style releases from the early 70's.


----------

